# Dayton area hunting



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

Well due to some unfortunate complications I will not be going to Zaleski as planned. The guys decided they would be bringing some "powder" and I'm not down mixing that with guns. So now I need a spot to hunt for a couple days. I've decided to check out sycamore park and maybe rush run. Anyone hunt these places in the last year or 2? Any tips? I'm looking at some topo maps and looks like there are a few nice spots if I can get into them. 

I still have my plans for Butler County Thursday thru Sunday! But man I was really looking forward to getting out in the woods a little.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Just what kind of powder are we talking about here?


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

Not gun... lol not the kind that mixes with guns and hunting either.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I can,t believe that statement was even posted, some friends you have . 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

That's what I said! I was shocked to say the least. Obviously I didn't know them as well as I thought.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

If LSD and mushrooms are ok you can go with me ....


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well then....
if I were you, id stay far away from those guys. No telling what may happen.


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Well then....
> if I were you, id stay far away from those guys. No telling what may happen.


Exactly why I'm not going with them. I got a good guy from Tennessee that knows some farmers in butler county who let's h hunt their land. Going down there Thursday till Sunday. Just wanted to get out a little the first few days somewhere. Get a few miles under my boots. Maybe get lucky but not expecting much.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd skip sycamore, the few deer that are there can get to private or no hunting zones pretty easily. Too many people not enough room!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I should of listened to dodgeboy 75,I was out this morning didn't see anything and not a shot heard. Better than no place at all, be back at in a few. Wish me luck LOL


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

oh yea, I was surprised there were not more people out and the ones that were must of thought I knew something because they were right on top of me,LOL


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

I went out there only saw 1 guy. He was in a jeep when he pointed me in the right direction. Didn't stay a long time but didn't see a thing.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

nothing to update..


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I see a certain jeep there a lot, he probably has good info


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

I was at the church on wolf creek pike. He was not far. Very nice guy and more than willing to help a noob.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Yea I know the spot.


----------

